# Staffy with hives



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

My 5 month old staff cross has come out in a ton of hives today. And I'm wondering if anyone can give me any idea's what it might be? The poor luv's tearing at himself and I feel so sorry for him.

He's got an appointment at the vets for tomorrow in case they haven't gone (called the vet and was advised to keep him cool as it'll help the itching and take him in tomorrow), but I've no idea what could be the cause. I assume it's an allergic reaction, but to what?

Could it be his food? The only think I can think of that I've done differently in the past 48 hours is a slight food change. He has Arden Grange puppy food, and I mix in a spoon full of Wainwrights wet food and water, to make a gravy, since he seems to enjoy his food more. He's had the Wainwrights chicken before, then I tried some nature diet but had a bad experiance, so went back to the Wainrights, but I gave him lamb flavor instead of chicken. That's the only difference there's been.

Could that be the cause?


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

hi 
have you changed your wash powder at all?
or used something on carpets that you wouldnt normally use?


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

I had 2 pups with hives last week, bless um. I made a short list of possabilities but couldnt work out what it was......turns out hubby had given them pasta with tomato sauce left from my Daughters tea. We had a bad night with them only sleeping for an hour a time. After advice, 1ml of benadryl soon sorted them both. Bless the boy pup had a itchy spot on his twinkle, felt so sorry for them

Did only last less than 24 hours which was a blessing. Good chance it is due to change of food if nothing else has changed & he hasnt been exposed to anything outside.

Hope he soon feels better


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

my fiances mum's staffy X came out in hives a few weeks back after trying to eat a bee, she gave him half an allergy tablet as recommended by the vet then took him up there and they gave him an adrenaline shot. 
you can give dogs allergy tablets (like hayfever ones), i know someone who had to give theres one a day, cut in half so it was 1 but in 2 doses


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

We did wash his blanket yesterday but used the usual washing powder.

I've racked my brain and the only thing I can think of different is the change of food, but it's the same brand he's has before, just a dofferent flavour.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> my fiances mum's staffy X came out in hives a few weeks back after trying to eat a bee, she gave him half an allergy tablet as recommended by the vet then took him up there and they gave him an adrenaline shot.
> you can give dogs allergy tablets (like hayfever ones), i know someone who had to give theres one a day, cut in half so it was 1 but in 2 doses


Yeah, the vet suggested giving him puriton, but we don't have any and the nearest late night chemist is about 6 miles away, and I've got no transport. I just feel so sorry him.

Hopefully they'll be gone tomorrow and I'll pick some tablets up for future.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> We did wash his blanket yesterday but used the usual washing powder.
> 
> I've racked my brain and the only thing I can think of different is the change of food, but it's the same brand he's has before, just a dofferent flavour.


it might be worth removing his newly washed blanket then and replacing it with another one that hasnt just been washed,

it is possible that the makers of your wash powder have changed something they put in it.

hope you get whatever it is sorted for the poor guy


----------



## millymol63 (Sep 28, 2009)

we had a bit of an issue on saturday with Millys tummy.....she came out in hives that looked a little infected (yellow blebs) ...we had her at the river and hubby noticed japaneese knot weed in the area......dog out quick......Its lasted until now...not itchy, but she's licked them a lot. May not have been the weed...but we're not going there again.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Quick update.

Hives seemed all but gone this morning but came back during the day, so I took him the vets. Vet thinks it's an allergy to something in the house so we've got to take things off him slowly if it keeps happening, to try and figure out what it is. Gave him a few jabs and said to buy him some puriton.

He's back to his usual self now, bouncing around and causing mayhem


----------



## millymol63 (Sep 28, 2009)

thats great news


----------

